# Superboy VS Robin - AURORA Smack Down w/pics



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

OK, here are two of my recent DC build ups, Superboy & Robin

-Superboy is an original AURORA restored with a comic scene krypto cape and resin name plate.

- Robin is a 1999 re-pop with the after market Burt Ward head, and a few belt containers to add that TV look to him.

Both models use no decals (I prefer it this way when possible), and Superboy is a bit dusty as he's been setting around for about a year while I've worked off and on on Robin (yes I'm that slow).

Check out my photo album in this forum (link below) for even more images of these guys.

- Now.. Superman is next on my restoration schedule.

*Click the pics below to go to the pics:*


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Fantastic job on both:thumbsup: and where did you get the superboy resin nameplate at?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice job Geoff! I like the details on both of these kits!

ECHO...where did you get the resin nameplate for SuperBoy?

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

NICE JOB! I landed a Superboy kit a couple of years ago but I traded it off. This makes me want another one. Good job on Robin too!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Great work!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice job on both Goeff ! :thumbsup: I like all the dials and gizmos with Boy Wonder especially.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks guys. These were fun to build. Supes is coming along, paint is stripped off, and I've started on the seams, and our bud *dreamer 2.0* (at least mine) is sending me the two missing parts (bricks and ibeam) then I can get going on him. -- Thanks very much, and kudos to, *dreamer* for the help, and for free no less.

*The detail on the Robin kit was made to look a bit more '60s-ish, cartoony, but real. I was trying to mix the deep color of a real, old-used metal 'puter with all the bright, pastel, blinking lights approach they did to props and comics back in the day. 

**The name plate came from Al at [email protected]

I've gotten many replacement parts from him over the years, he's great. Mention you read about him here and via parts pit so he knows what's what.

Regards to all,

Geoff



wolfman66 said:


> Fantastic job on both:thumbsup: and where did you get the superboy resin nameplate at?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

wow ! those look great ! very nice work . 
hb


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

The Robin is outstanding. Great work on the base and the flesh. Nice to see!!


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Awesome models! And the winner is...


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

GREAT work on both! I particularly like the finish on the 'puter in the Robin kit.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Great job on both, I'm working on Superboy now, did you paint the emblems or use decals? 
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great job on both kits Geoff, kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Painted the emblems on. Placed decals, and cut-outs for the 'puter only here and there. Also, I used a metal etched screen for the bottom of 'puter where the giant square is. It seemed to make more sense as a vent rather than a computer read-out area.



pugknows said:


> Great job on both, I'm working on Superboy now, did you paint the emblems or use decals?
> Rob
> Monster Model Review
> http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Both kits look great!

RK


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Both are very well done and colorful - they capture that comic book look! Well done.
Steve


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Very nice.In my opinion,I always found these two sculpts better than the ones of Batman and Superman.:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work Geoff!! I'd love to find an original Superboy to build. It looks like a nice, busy kit. I'm working on an original Robin at the moment ( along with a stack of others ), and it's great fun! You did a great job on replacing the decals with paint. That must have taken ages!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Both look fantastic, but, I am really impressed with Robin, especially with the head, it's dead on. Great job on both of them!!


Wayne


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Superboy is the Man!!


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

Kudos, Geoff, fantastic job on both!


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Great work on both!


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

Great colour work!!

JB


----------

